# Door lock on walk away



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi all
I recently bought an Altas and I’m pretty sure that the doors would lock when I walked away from the car with my keys. I recently bought an extra key and the car no longer does this. I went to the dealer to have it reactivated and they told me that this isn’t an available option. 

Can anyone confirm if the atlas doors lock when you walk away from the car with the key?

Thanks.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all
> I recently bought an Altas and I’m pretty sure that the doors would lock when I walked away from the car with my keys. I recently bought an extra key and the car no longer does this. I went to the dealer to have it reactivated and they told me that this isn’t an available option.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the atlas doors lock when you walk away from the car with the key?
> ...


Sorry as the dealer said it is not available and no one has figured out if that can happen with OBD modifications 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

yup, not an option.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2019)

That’s strange because I’m almost certain my car did this until I got the extra key. My salesman believes the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

It definitely does not lock when you walk away. My wife and I have left it unlocked a few times.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That’s strange because I’m almost certain my car did this until I got the extra key. My salesman believes the same.....


Can you think of a reason VW would not advertise the feature if it was there? As not VW has ever had the feature, why do you think your VW does?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Icantdrive65 said:


> It definitely does not lock when you walk away. My wife and I have left it unlocked a few times.


What's nice if you do forget check with the vw car-net app and if it's open just lock it.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> What's nice if you do forget check with the vw car-net app and if it's open just lock it.


With car net sub is coming up for the free trial end, I am wavering about taking a 1 year subscription but not sure. It sure tends to take a bit of time to respond. I wish it had the feature to close all windows and sunroof as well as remote start. If it did all then it would for sure be worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

*Automatic lock the vehicle after all door closed*

I found this for chinese "teramont", not try yet, if you are interesting, why not try.

----****--- Automatic lock the vehicle after all door closed(Security access 20103 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “05-Acc/Start Auth.”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 2” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 4” selection 
6). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 20103, click "Do it!"
7). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
8). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:
ENG129020-ENG126975-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-passive_exit_door_slam_lock 
( change “Stored value” {not activated } to -> “New value” {activated} )
----------------------
9). After above done, find below 2 channel:
ENG129020-ENG103722-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-Passive Exit: all doors not open 
( change “Stored value” {not activated } to -> “New value” {activated} )

-----------------*(it means all door close then automatic lock vehicle)*

ENG129020-ENG99763-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-Passive Exit: access door not open
( change “Stored value” {activated } to -> “New value” {not activated} )

-----------------*(it means any door close then automatic lock vehicle)*


----------

